# man this smoking meat thing I



## upsman (Jun 15, 2010)

Messed up somewhat this past weekend and wanted to just try some burgers and brats and a few hickory chips to see what kind of flavor i could get out of the smoke on the burgers and made a big mistake by slicing onions and putting them on top of the burgers before smoking them along with the brats thinking the onion flavor would seep into the burger meat along with the smoke combination would make for some awesome burgers. well you know all the folks i served them to 10 burgers said they tasted great but that usually goes with many adult beverages in a neighborhood gathering  but when i sliced my burger and onion without buns wow! way to much smoke. could very much tell that the onion soaked up alot of smoke even though i used only a couple hand fulls of hickory for the whole process. the brats turned out grreat but just will never put raw onions on a smoke unless i plan on throwing them away after the smoke Hehehehehe. learning the hard way so far that it is meat that is meant to be smoked and no vegetables what so ever even though I love carrots and onions and potatoes and want to smoke a sirloin tip roast with that combination will just omitt the carrots and onions. just wanted to share. would love to here back any tips for the sirloin tip roast or even a chuck roast and i will bake the veggies in the bag in the oven with maybe some liquid smoke hehehehe!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the description of your last smoke, and thanks for joining us at the SMF. We live... and we learn. It's all good my friend.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad the burgers turned out so well.  We're all looking forward to what we call "Q-view" -- pics of your smokes.

Actually, smoked onions are fantastic.  I just did a couple last weekend.  cored them, put a dab of chicken stock, butter, and then smoke for 4-5 hours until tender.  Really tasty critters! 








Smoked cabbage is another good dish made much the same way as the onions.  We have also stuffed the cabbage. 







And lets not forget ABT's!!! 







Lots of veggies are great in the smoker.  Check out the veggie section under forums for lots of great ideas.


----------



## eman (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!

 If you look in the forums you will find a whole section of smoked vegetables.

 i have also found that some things take in smoke very quickly.


----------



## caveman (Jun 16, 2010)

I see you have 20 post counts but Welcome to SMF Upsman, just the same.  As far as onions on top of the burger, we have started stuffing our burgers with onions & smoking that way.  I don't have a picture to post as I am posting from work.  Normally, I add my onion to the hamburger / Turkey burger mix & make the patties that way.  Delicious flavor.  See if that works for you next time.  Good luck.


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF friend. Thought I would throw in smoked garlic too! God I'm hungry now


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard!

I haven't smoked many vegetables lately, but have done yellow squash, zucchini squash, red/yellow onions, carrots, whole ear un-husked or husked sweet corn, Idaho baking potatoes, red potatoes, and the more delicate asparagus...can't remember what else without checking _way_ back. Anyway, there are some tricks for veggies which can help reduce it's absorption of smoke when doing a combo smoke with meats, such as applying a coating of olive oil or butter before dusting with a seasoning blend.

Anyway, if it's a vegetable which you like to eat cooked, there is always a way to smoke it and make a very tasty dish as well. Just let your imagination loose and see what happens...

Above all else, remember that just because you can't see smoke, doesn't mean that you're not smoking...if you can smell smoke, you're good to go. Thin blue smoke is just step a above in intensity, and is what we strive for...it's better to have thin, than heavy.

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## upsman (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey richoso1, thatks for the encouragement on it's all good and hope soon my smoking veggies will be good too Heheheheh

Hey Adiochiro3 am still learning on this here forum about the Q-pics and from now on will do post them. you should check out my photo album i put up here for a few that i have done in the past. that chicken stock, butter combo sounds good but are you smoking them the whole 4-5 hrs? I have one of those plastic onions you can buy for the microwave and you put an onion in that topped with brown sugar, butter and a little liquid smoke and in about 5 minutes oh man good stuff love the pics!! that cabbage looks tastey! man oh man those armodilla eggs or ABT"S looks almost better than a centerfold and remember i did say just almost hehehe. they should rename them once you bite into one call them like the better than sex cake, better than sex armodilla eggs hehehehehehe

eman you rock! thanks for the info will do!

Caveman yeah alot of posts trying to get around to the right one first starting out and finally made it here. as far as the onions in the burgers now that is something i thunk about after my last ordeal and saw a great Meatloaf recipe for the smoker and want to try that soon thanks for the luck!

realtorTerry thanks for the welcome. was wondering from the experience i had with the onions if garil would do the same just out open in the smoke. have a beer can chicken recipe i add garlic to the tab of the beer can before i insert the can up in the chicken and the garlic being covered don't get alot of smoke but turns out very tastey when you pull the can out and the garlic treats awaiting you.

forluvofsmoke, thank you thank you very much my friend. absolutely love that tip. think that is so far my smoking issues as to the right amout of smoke and will back off in the future and keep playing with measurments of chips and times .

thank you all very much for your tips and comments and pics and the time you took to reply means alot!!!! talk to you soon!!!!!

Larry


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is my take on what happened - you added sliced onion and naturally being a smaller body than a whole onion it took on more smoke than you wanted. When smoking vegetables you need to adjust to amount of smoke you are generating - Once you find your own personal taste you will need to note the conditions and time and it will rockstar from that point on -

Good luck and welcome


----------



## etcher1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## upsman (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks scarbelly note taken and etcher1 you got that right sure am loving this forum and added it to my FB page too and told alot of friends about it too!


----------



## meateater (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## upsman (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank You Meateater! finding that out about good folk, recipes and knowledge just being here a week or so now. will post for sure the next smoke Qview. check out my Album. I have some pics in there of some smoking/grilling mostly grilling. thanks for welcoming me here.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2010)

First off welcome UPS Dude to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

  

Welcome to Your New Addiction


----------



## upsman (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry mballi3011 don't mean to be rude there DUDE but you are a day late on that sort of info. already done the 5day E-course and also already hip to posting the Q-view pics check my album out DUDE! Hehehehehee thanks though! preciate you posting to me man!!!!!!!


----------

